# Sadly, probably my last trip to Grand Mayan



## chemteach (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm at GM Nuevo Vallarta.  It's wonderful here, but with the new RCI/II fees of $11/person/day, I probably won't be coming back any time soon.  Went on a timeshare tour - I don't mind them - I actually enjoy the process of listening to their pitch.  From $30,000 to $15,000 to $8400 to $4200 to $2200 to the final person saying, "Would you want a week for $1300 including free airfare for two people," and still my reply of, "no, not interested."  It always surprises me how low they will go.  But of course, the $8400 and down offers were not for real weeks - just for a week that couldn't be booked until 5 months out and 3 "international weeks."  I would gladly jump at 4 weeks for $4000 guaranteed Grand Mayan 2 bedrooms at Xmas each year.  But that wasn't what they were selling for $4000...  So come Saturday, I will say goodbye to the Vedanta family of resorts.  :-(.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi chemteach,
Remember you can rent from an owner and avoid these fees .

*****
Hey all you owners - remember when Grupo Mayan TS Sales was doing all that upside down number writing with boxes - and " promising " that you could make enough through renting one week to pay your MF and use your VF week for a " free" vacation .

Maybe that time is coming - if someone exchanges  into a 2 bedroom Grand Mayan and pays the resort fees for 6 people for a week - it comes to $ 462 .

Some where in the Mexican Forum there is a funny thread with a post stating - " Pigs are flying " - after Vidanta announced the Cirque partnership . Maybe the resort fees is Vidanta's way of thanking us all for buying " flying pigs " back in the day .

Happy Holidays and Sunny 2017 TS vacations .

.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 27, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi chemteach,
> Remember you can rent from an owner and avoid these fees .
> 
> *****
> ...



I'm not so sure, T-Dot:  Higher resort fees *may* drive people to rent vs. exchange ( that is, *IF* members can reserve a high-demand week). On the other hand--higher resort fees may also diminish overall owner (exchange) value if owners get less trading power or TPU for their deposits.  Seems higher exchange fees would lower demand and then reduce deposit value.

Just like higher transfer fees for contracts over the past 8 years or so have significantly reduced resales, to almost zilch.  Was that good for the member or for Vidanta?  (It might be good for someone who has an older 1 maintenance fee for a transfer fee , but otherwise...)


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 27, 2016)

I have been banking my MP weeks with RCI and using the TPU's to trade this year (for example) to Cabo San Lucas (Playa Grande, PB Sunset Beach), Orlando area (Grand Villas and Hilton Grand Vacation Club).  I made similar trades in past years as well.  Three of those trades are for two or more bedroom units.

My two MP weeks are a one MF transfer, and a 10% transfer, and they go to 2026 and 2029 respectively.  Until the time that RCI gets pressured to reduce the trading values of deposits, I will continue to make these trades.

Even now, I am waiting until Jan 1st to combine some leftover TPU's to get a 2 bedroom GM for 2018 with the $11 dollar a day per person charge, because it's been a few years since we have been back to NV.  But, in the future I will probably use the limited MP at NV or PV instead of trading.

To me, so far, it makes sense to pay the MP MF's, RCI trading fees and Vidanta per person fees and trade to a GM.  It's probably still a lower overall price than owning a GM and paying the higher MF's or renting from an owner for the price of their MF+.

There may also come a time when I decide to "sell" or give away those MP's for someone who wants to use the last few years of the 25 year contract and/or renew for another 25 years.

One thing I will not do is upgrade with Vidanta.  That has never made sense to me, and I have besides making trades to non Vidanta resorts, stayed at GM, GB and GL through RCI and occasionally II.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 27, 2016)

FYI - through RCI the $ 11 pp/per day is NV & RM 

PV Marina , ACA are $ 7 - & others are on RCI website by resort 

*****
My original post was mostly - tongue in cheek / LOL - for long time owners .
& Happy Holidays & Vacations .

*****

However - it actually could make more sense for family of 6 wanting a peak season 2 bedroom GM to rent from an owner 
for $1400 . I believe winter season TPU is around 23- so if you are $ 30 per TPU  - your all in with RCI costs & resort fees is $ 1500 .


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 27, 2016)

Children 12 and under don't have to pay the $11pp/pd fee (at least through II and I would imagine the same for rci)- so a family of 4/5 with 2-3 children in a 2 br using the same costs would be $1134.


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 27, 2016)

_T-Dot...."However - it actually could make more sense for family of 6 wanting a peak season 2 bedroom GM to rent from an owner 
for $1400 . I believe winter season TPU is around 23- so if you are $ 30 per TPU - your all in with RCI costs & resort fees is $ 1500 ."_

My 2 MP MF's this year cost $1498 and got me 59 TPU which comes to $25.39 per TPU.
A 23 TPU trade would come to $584 + $219 RCI + (2X11X7) $154 usage fee = $957 for a 2 bedroom GM for my wife and myself.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 27, 2016)

When did the daily resort fee start?  I am sure it wasn't there when we traded for it in January 2015 thought it was $75 per week.  I don't think I should have to pay an additional resort fee if there wasn't one when I exchanged in... I will let you know after we check in tomorrow.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 27, 2016)

Exchanges on/after September 1, 2016 for II exchanges and sometime in October 2016 for RCI exchanges.
As long as you booked/exchanged before those dates, you will pay the $75 per week fee.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 27, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Exchanges on/after September 1, 2016 for II exchanges and sometime in October 2016 for RCI exchanges.
> As long as you booked/exchanged before those dates, you will pay the $75 per week fee.



Thanks.  Every time I have stayed at a Vidanta property, the fees and amenities changed.  Now I have to figure out how to get access to the lazy river while staying at the Mayan Palace.  I think its different wristbands - I may even stoop as low as going to one of their timeshare presentations.  Yuck!!!


----------



## pittle (Dec 27, 2016)

I am not sure, but MP folks may be able to use the lazy river and wave pool.  The reason I say this is that one day in November, we were in the first palapa bed where you come up from the beach, and some Sea Garden folks asked me how to get to the lazy river.  If they were able to use it, surely MP folks can.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 27, 2016)

Unfortunately, the lazy river has been closed all week.  . Maintenance...


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 29, 2016)

Arrived here, They gave away our MP RCI trade as we couldn't make it before Christmas, so they upgraded us to a Bliss unit with ocean view, for the remainder of the first week and the second week!
Plus the lazy river is back up and running. 

I didn't even have to mention attending a presentation. Wow!

It was confirmed MP guests can only use MP pools.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 30, 2016)

gnorth16 said:


> Arrived here, They gave away our MP RCI trade as we couldn't make it before Christmas, so they upgraded us to a Bliss unit with ocean view, for the remainder of the first week and the second week!
> Plus the lazy river is back up and running.
> 
> I didn't even have to mention attending a presentation. Wow!
> ...



So you were able to use the Lazy River, though you're a MP trade?  (Not sure if I read that right.)  If so, yay!


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 30, 2016)

It's based on the wristbands. MP can only use their pools, Bliss can use Bliss, GM and MP. They gave us the Bliss wristbands. Because the lazy river is GM, we could use it. Son with autism was so excited!!!


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 30, 2016)

gnorth16,
I think you mean you are at the Grand Bliss, not the Bliss.  Are you in the building between the MP and the GM?
I know that Riviera Maya has Bliss and Grand Bliss, but I don't think NV has both.
Being at the Grand Bliss in NV would get you every pool except the Grand Luxxe.
Ron


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 1, 2017)

rpennisi said:


> gnorth16,
> I think you mean you are at the Grand Bliss, not the Bliss.  Are you in the building between the MP and the GM?
> I know that Riviera Maya has Bliss and Grand Bliss, but I don't think NV has both.
> Being at the Grand Bliss in NV would get you every pool except the Grand Luxxe.
> Ron



Yes, Grand Bliss.


----------



## richontug (Jan 1, 2017)

rpennisi said:


> I have been banking my MP weeks with RCI and using the TPU's to trade this year (for example) to Cabo San Lucas (Playa Grande, PB Sunset Beach), Orlando area (Grand Villas and Hilton Grand Vacation Club).  I made similar trades in past years as well.  Three of those trades are for two or more bedroom units.
> 
> My two MP weeks are a one MF transfer, and a 10% transfer, and they go to 2026 and 2029 respectively.  Until the time that RCI gets pressured to reduce the trading values of deposits, I will continue to make these trades.
> 
> ...



It looks like you use your MP deposits to exchange to Vidanta properties.  I thought this was not allowed by RCI or SFX?


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't know about SFX, but making trades using MP deposits has worked.  Some years, there are restrictions to certain resorts, but I just made a Grand Mayan reservation for Jan 2018 using a MP deposit.

I always make my reservations online through RCI.  When you go to book, or hold a unit, they show what are eligible and ineligible deposits.  Through the years, changes have occurred, but you just have to roll with them.  

Now, they are restricting the number of times you can book during prime time, so you can switch it up and go to other beautiful resorts (ex: Playa Grande and PB at Sunset Beach or Emerald Bay).
Ron


----------



## richontug (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for reply Ron.
I like Riviera Maya - any resorts to recommend other than Vidanta?


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 2, 2017)

Most of the time we go to Vidanta resorts on Riviera Maya (MP, GM, GL).  Even though from NY, we mostly go to the west coast of Mexico.  In San Jose del Cabo, the Grand Mayan was good.  Cabo San Lucas has Solmar, Pueblo Bonito at Sunset Beach and Playa Grande, all excellent.  Acapulco Grand Mayan is also excellent.  Pueblo Bonito in Mazatlan was good and PB's Emerald Bay was fantastic.  These all traded through RCI, except for the GL in RM from II.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2017)

richontug said:


> Thanks for reply Ron.
> I like Riviera Maya - any resorts to recommend other than Vidanta?


There aren't many options that are not mandatory AI. If you head up to Cancun there are a few other options like the Tri-Royals and Westin Lagunamar.


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 9, 2017)

rpennisi said:


> Even though from NY, we mostly go to the west coast of Mexico.



Are there any direct flights from NYC to the west coast of Mexico?


----------



## patty5ia (Jan 12, 2017)

Is there a resort fee for SFX exchange into GM?  Is there still free transportation from the airport?  How Bout a meal plan?


----------



## patty5ia (Jan 12, 2017)

There is a$75 resort fee and free transportation to the resort from the airport.


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 12, 2017)

patty5ia said:


> There is a$75 resort fee and free transportation to the resort from the airport.


That fee is now $11 a person (12 & over) per day.


----------



## patty5ia (Jan 12, 2017)

Checked my reservation from SFX.  $75 resort fee.  Still trying to find out about the meal plan.


----------



## judyp2530 (May 8, 2017)

Yep, I just paid the $11pp/day + $19/day room tax upon check-out from the GM Riviera Maya. Love the resorts, grounds, and settings, but we won't be exchanging into them again.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 8, 2017)

judyp2530 said:


> Yep, I just paid the $11pp/day + $19/day room tax upon check-out from the GM Riviera Maya. Love the resorts, grounds, and settings, but we won't be exchanging into them again.



It is for the Wall ?

( ? )

**************

The one that keeps you from walking over to the Nuevo Marina from the resort .


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 8, 2017)

judyp2530 said:


> Yep, I just paid the $11pp/day + $19/day room tax upon check-out from the GM Riviera Maya. Love the resorts, grounds, and settings, but we won't be exchanging into them again.



Honestly - I think your conversion rate is incorrect .

We stayed at the Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta Marina in Feb 2017 on an RCI exchange .
and the room tax for the week was 265.37 pesos ( per the checkout bill I just looked at ) listed as ISH  / rooming tax .

that works out to $ 13.80 USD  FOR THE WEEK  / $ 1.97 per day   ( today's rate is !9.21 pesos to USD )
one bedroom suite


----------



## raygo123 (May 8, 2017)

rpennisi said:


> I have been banking my MP weeks with RCI and using the TPU's to trade this year (for example) to Cabo San Lucas (Playa Grande, PB Sunset Beach), Orlando area (Grand Villas and Hilton Grand Vacation Club).  I made similar trades in past years as well.  Three of those trades are for two or more bedroom units.
> 
> My two MP weeks are a one MF transfer, and a 10% transfer, and they go to 2026 and 2029 respectively.  Until the time that RCI gets pressured to reduce the trading values of deposits, I will continue to make these trades.
> 
> ...


Have you tried SFX?  You have a gold membership.  I was told by SFX that when you deposit a 1 hdrm week, you can book a 2 BDRM. Its a deal they have with Vida.  

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## pianoetudes (May 10, 2017)

raygo123 said:


> Have you tried SFX? You have a gold membership. I was told by SFX that when you deposit a 1 hdrm week, you can book a 2 BDRM. Its a deal they have with Vida.



I am SFX Diamond member. The upgrade privilege (i.e. 1BR to 2BR) is based on availability. I have been successful once to get 2BR upgrade on low season (September) but I got nothing in January.


----------



## tselios (Dec 15, 2017)

judyp2530 said:


> Yep, I just paid the $11pp/day + $19/day room tax upon check-out from the GM Riviera Maya. Love the resorts, grounds, and settings, but we won't be exchanging into them again.


Wow that adds up?  
That can get expensive for a large Group!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 15, 2017)

tselios said:


> Wow that adds up?
> That can get expensive for a large Group!



The $ 11 pp/pd is correct for Vidanta RM & NV - for RCI and ll exchanges

The per day room tax is incorrect / and was likely for the week
see my post # 30 above


----------



## pittle (Dec 16, 2017)

SFX still has the $75 per week fee that includes , WIFI, transportation to the resort, and gym use.  You still pay the room tax.  We got 2 Grand Bliss weeks for 2018 in April at Riviera Maya.  Used a 1-bedroom PBEB for a 2-bedroom GB.


----------



## langanj (Jan 3, 2018)

Do the 1 BR suites in the Grand Myan have coffee makers? If not I would bring my own.


----------



## rpennisi (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes, they have, I believe, at least 10 cup coffee makers.  Might be larger.


----------



## pittle (Jan 3, 2018)

They also provide filters.  Bring your own coffee.  The pack in the room is pretty expensive.


----------



## richontug (Jan 4, 2018)

pittle said:


> They also provide filters.  Bring your own coffee.  The pack in the room is pretty expensive.



Stay at Grand Luxxe and get free coffee in AM!


----------



## klpca (Jan 4, 2018)

What happens if you check out early? Do you still pay the resort fee for 7 days? And what about occupancy - if you exchange for a 2 bedroom but only have two guests do you only pay for two people? Thanks.


----------



## WatsonC2 (Jan 5, 2018)

klpca said:


> What happens if you check out early? Do you still pay the resort fee for 7 days? And what about occupancy - if you exchange for a 2 bedroom but only have two guests do you only pay for two people? Thanks.


Almost certain it is per person and not based on the room's occupancy.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 5, 2018)

klpca said:


> What happens if you check out early? Do you still pay the resort fee for 7 days? And what about occupancy - if you exchange for a 2 bedroom but only have two guests do you only pay for two people? Thanks.



I don't know about checking out early, but we had 2 adults and 2 kids in a Grand Mayan 2 bedroom and got charged for 2 people, so it isn't based on occupancy.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 5, 2018)

judyp2530 said:


> Yep, I just paid the $11pp/day + $19/day room tax upon check-out from the GM Riviera Maya. Love the resorts, grounds, and settings, but we won't be exchanging into them again.





T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The $ 11 pp/pd is correct for Vidanta RM & NV - for RCI and ll exchanges
> 
> The per day room tax is incorrect / and was likely for the week
> see my post # 30 above





bizaro86 said:


> I don't know about checking out early, but we had 2 adults and 2 kids in a Grand Mayan 2 bedroom and got charged for 2 people, so it isn't based on occupancy.



We'll be heading down to Grand Mayan RM later this month.  The description of the fees in RCI is "daily usage fee is 11.00 U.S. dollars" with "Mandatory Resort Fee per Adult, per night" on the next line, which matches your experience and bases the fee on adult occupancy (not the unit's capacity).  It also lists a 20.00 local currency (pesos, presumably) for a mandatory environment tax per reservation per night; that seems to correspond to the $19/day room tax (in pesos).  There's also a 3% state lodging tax.  The lodging taxes I've paid there seem to be based on some nominal lodging cost that isn't entirely clear to me; on my last trip it wound up being 210.6 pesos, which would have equated to about a 7,000 peso cost of lodging.  (That trip was to Grand Luxxe NV, on an exchange through RCI Platinum as one of the priority access availabilities, and we wound up not being charged a resort fee for it; I'm still not sure why, but happily accepted my fate on that trip....)  On a prior trip, the resort fee showed up as a nightly charge, so you should be able to get charged only for the nights you are there.  Also, on that trip we stayed in a 2 BR unit and only paid for the two of us, not for the full unit's capacity.


----------



## pittle (Jan 5, 2018)

klpca said:


> What happens if you check out early? Do you still pay the resort fee for 7 days? And what about occupancy - if you exchange for a 2 bedroom but only have two guests do you only pay for two people? Thanks.



You only pay for the number of days that you were there.  It is $11.00 PP in the unit.  There is the Room Tax charge also.  All the hotels charge that.  It is not very expensive - about $2 per day that you are there.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 5, 2018)

It's $7 PP per day in the Mayan Palace PV for RCI/II exchanges; $11 PP PD in RM and NV.  Not sure about the other spots.


----------



## klpca (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks. Probably can't go this time around, but fyi, the GM (and others) in NV are available with the latest AC in Interval. So it may be a nice option for a week, or even a long weekend.


----------

